# Nature's Logic anyone?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Has anyone used Nature's Logic?

http://www.natureslogic.com/products/dp.html

I am thinking of trying the raw for the boys as it doesn't contain bone so I am thinking there may not be danger to cooking it as I have been doing the NV medallions-- May lose some nutrition, that may be the only downside. But curious if anyone knows or has any experience with this product.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I noticed that the chicken ingredients contain lots of powders rather than the actual food. Not sure how good or bad that is but kinda makes me a bit concerned. I would prefer to actually have the fruits and vegetables mixed in rather than just a powder. 

Some of the dry kibble gets a 4 star rating on dog food analysis. 

INGREDIENTS: Chicken, Chicken Liver, Chicken Heart, Pumkin Seed, Montmorillonite Clay, Cottage Cheese, Egg Shell Meal, Whole Eggs, Cod Liver Oil, Parsley, Blueberry Powder, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Cranberry Powder, Almond Powder, Tomato Powder , Apricot Powder, Artichoke Powder, Avocado Powder, Spinach Powder, Apple Powder, Broccoli Powder, Carrot Powder, Pumkin Powder, Kelp, Chicory Root, Rosemary


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes I saw that too. and they can't even spell "pumkin" But once the fruits and veggies are pulverized and frozen is there that much difference between powdered and whole?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi, dogfoodanalysis.com gives the dry food a 4 star and 5 star rating depending on the variety. I didn't see the raw reviewed.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yes I saw that too. and they can't even spell "pumkin" But once the fruits and veggies are pulverized and frozen is there that much difference between powdered and whole?


I have no idea if there's a difference. I guess it's sort of like having those powdered greens which I take once in awhile when I don't eat enough veggies. I'm just suprised to see some many powdered veggies. I've never seen that in a raw product.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Never heard of that brand as they do not sell it up here in Canada. (as far as i know anyhow)

I would contact these raw companies and ask them about cooking the food? I'm pretty sure it is not reccomended to be cooked.. without even taking the 'bones' issue into consideration..

They do add all sorts of stuff to the raw meat mix and perhaps alot of that good stuff is being 'cooked away'??

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*raw for humans vs. raw for dogs?*

One gal I know that feeds her Havs raw feeds them regular human-grade meat (chicken parts, etc.) vs. raw food made specifically for dogs. She buys what is on sale and my impression is that it might be less costly than a raw-for-dog product. Does anyone have a feel for how the standards might differ? I can see how much more convenient the raw-for-dogs would be since they add vitamins/minerals, etc. but I wonder about food safety issues.

Ryan, did you consider feeding human-grade raw food when you switched Beamer?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jane,
Yes, I did think about just buying all the raw meats from the butcher instead of the high priced raw commercial dog food. But then I'd have to add all the supplements to the food.. That would be extra $$$, plus the convienence factor would go down the tube. I mean if your a breeder or have lots of dogs I'm sure buying fromt he butcher and preparing it yourself makes sence, as it would be much cheaper. But for little 'ol Beamer its perfect! 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't forget the raw patties also contain organs which are a very important part. You would have to buy those separately which would obviously add to the cost.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah.. chopping up and grinding organs and bones.. yumyumyum.. lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan,

I just bought my guys some rabbit today from Global. Have you...well I mean Beamer ever tried the rabbit? I'm assuming you throw them the whole thing with the bone.

Also just an fyi. I went to a new groomer today. She did a really good job, much better than Smith. They are further up on Yonge St just south of 7. Doggiespaw, they are right next to Holiday Day Care. I gave Bogart a very low puppy cut. I think it's the nicest cut he had so far.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

Rabbit? I've gotten the NV rabbit before.. is that what you mean? Or are talking about something totally different here?? lol

Yeah, i need to get beamer groomed.. hes getting so long..his belly is pretty matted up..ughhh.. Maybe i'll try that doggiespaw.. how much $$? and did you have to make an apt. before hand?

Thanks,
Ryan

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The rabbit is the one from Tollden Farm. It's like half a rabbit on a bone. It's huge. I figured I would cut it in half, if I can, and give the boys half each. I'm just not 100% sure if they are okay to chew the meat on the bone. Is it the same as a beef neck bone? I'll probably call Global and speak to Chris to make sure.

Doggiespa was $50. They normally charge $7 extra after the first 15 min of brushing out matts but since it was my first time they didn't bother charging me for the extra 1.5hrs. What I liked was that they had Bogie running around with the other dogs and didn't put him in a crate. She said that the only dogs that go in the crates are the ones that don't play well with others. 

I was very specific though. I told her I didn't want bogie looking like a bichon and to just touch up his beard and not shave it down. I also ended up giving her a $10 tip and made a standing 4 week appt. Unfortunately they are only open one Sat a month.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok Daniel..
I think you have been around this place long enough.. lol.. Where are the pictures?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

Yeah i think i know what your talking about.. its the 'rabbit peices'?? Not sure if my wife would approve.. lol.. I will have to speak to Chris..

Ryan


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What do you do with your dog's facial and chest/paw hair when you feed them whole or partial body parts?

How do you clean them up afterward?

We used to feed our big dogs raw and clean up was easy. Eventually the cost got to be too high. Feeding the small dogs raw wouldn't be such a budget buster and would definitely help keep their teeth and gums healthy, but I hesitate to put Pepper on it only because of the clean up (on him). 

Wanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wanda,

When We first put Beamer on raw 6 months ago we washed his face after every meal... but slowly we started to do it less and not as good as before.. Now I rarely ever wash his face after. The only time I do wash his face is after he is done chewing on a fresh beef neck bone, becasue alot of the blood and crap winds up on his white face.. So I was it off... lol But other than that, I'm not to worried about it..

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Same as Ryan, I don't really wash his face. I really will only wipe his face if it's messy. I actually find his paws are worse than his face because he holds the bones between his paws when chewing on them.

Ryan, if you look in the puppy cuts thread you will see a post of Bogie from yesterday's grooming. Now if you want to see pics of the rabbit pieces just let me know ;-)


----------

